
This Is the Chart That's Freaking Netflix Out - jessaustin
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2015-01-21/this-is-the-chart-that-s-freaking-netflix-out
======
saddestcatever
I tried to watch Star Wars V yesterday. On Netflix? Nope. On Hulu? Nope. On
Amazon Prime? Nope. Amazon Instant? Nope. On Vudu? Nope.

I could have upgraded my Netflix subscription, and had the DVD shipped to me
in 4 days. Except, I don't own a DVD player.

I could buy the blueray from Amazon. Except, I don't own a blueray player.

------
bhhaskin
Netflix is a set in the right direction for keeping pirating down, but the
fact that some content is available in another country is still to
restrictive.

